# Verkaufe ZOTAC  GTX 650Ti



## Crysisheld (2. März 2015)

Hallo, 

ich habe eine gebrauchte sehr gut erhaltene Zotac GTX 650Ti zu verkaufen. Dabei ist noch die Original Retailbox, ein Molex auf 6Pin Adapter, TreiberCD und Handbücher. Ich dachte so an VB 75 EUR 

Wer Interesse hat einfach hier reinschreiben  

Ach ja hier noch ein paar Bilder von der Karte: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

